# Pregnant but no Bump??



## Nataliaa

Hiya! I'm Nat. Might be stupid but I am a bit worried, this is my first pregnancy and it's a bit weird. I am at around 14 weeks and I have no bump (at least I don't think it's a bump) it's a bit weird. The reason I'm saying this pregnancy is weird because at the start I had some symptoms which were tiredness, nausea, tender but not painful breasts and frequent urination however I bled for 5 days (usually its 7 days) and I thought I was not pregnant at all. After I stopped bleeding I thought I was not pregnant but I still felt off some days meaning I still had a bit of nausea sometimes, tender breasts at times and frequent urination HOWEVER the month after I did bleed but it was only for 3 days!! With cramping like a period so I genuinely had no idea or thought it was possible that I was pregnant (tests were negative but one was very faint like there was no line) so I had blood tests and turns out I am. And now I'm noticing that my stomach is hard but there's just no bump or at least I don't think it's a bump. Do you ladies think that there could be a chance with a problem In this pregnancy? I am very worried and confused.

Also please no rude comments. This is my first pregnancy and I am just really worries and I apologise if you don't like the images. 

Thank you


----------



## ClairAye

At 14 weeks your uterus has only just popped up from behind your pelvis and everything is still small, I didn't have much of a bump until 16 weeks with my first and even then it wasn't noticable, it only really popped out around 21 weeks. Everyone also carries differently though. :)


----------

